

Apple Updates MacBook Air With Haswell CPU, Claims All-Day Battery Life  - salimmadjd
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/10/macbook-air-update/

======
vishaldpatel
So, no Haswell for Macbook Pro, and no Retina Display for Macbook Air. Seems
like neither laptop is built to be everything for anybody.

------
fredradford
Too bad it doesn't support 16gb RAM yet :(

~~~
malandrew
That's what I was waiting for too. 8GB of RAM in the Airs isn't enough.

